# My current HT list



## MrMoyer (Nov 24, 2009)

Sanyo PL-Z5 projector
Elite Screens 92"
Onkyo TS-XR706
HSU HB1-MK2, for the LCR and Surround
Boston Acoustics VR 2000 sub
PS3
Xbox 360 w/HD DVD drive
Yamaha TT-400U turntable
Harmony remote but cannot remember the model number


----------

